

YooPlace.com - looking for feedback - runner29

Good evening, I was looking for the feedback on the small web-app I have put together over the past month or so.<p>YooPlace lists most recent and active links published on the twitter public timeline organising them in threads. Threads and single posts can be voted promoting most interesting. If authenticated with twitter username and password further posts and replies can be published both on YooPlace and Twitter.<p>Initial inspiration (and layout) are obviously from YC News, data from twitter API and search feeds.<p>http://www.yooplace.com<p>All feedback is welcome!
======
antiismist
I think the front page has a lot of interesting links. The link titles ought
to be cleaned up wrt the leading or trailing site identifications, e.g. "... -
CNN", "... - Yahoo! News"

OTOH, the comments are more in the nature of trackbacks, and are not
interesting at all.

------
vaksel
99% of your users will be hitting youplace by mistake, I'd look for a better
name

Design wise I would spend a few hours getting it to look good. Right now its
just meh, the colors don't work at all. Take a screen cap of your site, then
open it in photoshop, then use the color patterns from
<http://kuler.adobe.com/> to see what looks good.

Functionality wise, I don't think you are going to find many people willing to
give their twitter logon info to a new site.

~~~
truebosko
Agreed on those points but also the url. Despite seeing the url my fingers
began typing "YouPlace" before I did a quick double take and hit o instead of
u.

------
breck
Cool idea. I would have someone fix some of the writing(the about page).

------
maxklein
It's a list of links like reddit, this place and hundreds of other places on
the web. The site should tell me how it's own list of links are more relevant
or important to me.

------
d00723
ok hopping on you -- yoo? also I don't see any reason to use at all. Maybe
think a bit more niche? (Think Met's news) I know I know waaay off base but
this arena is already quite covered and tracked as has been pointed out.

------
runner29
Many thanks everybody - I'll be back with updates.

------
rasiel
i agree with vaksel ... everyone will be using youplace.com

